# Re: [EVDL] copper tube into a lug?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] copper tube into a lug?*

hey jon... 'preciate that link.
thanx!

> Is it that much cheaper to use copper pipe? The exposed copper will
> corrode and oxidize badly especially in the presence of acid mist. At
> $0.90 each, why not get lugs made for the job?
> 
> http://store.solar-electric.com/36401.html
> 
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555

-- 
lyn williams <[email protected]>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] copper tube into a lug?*

But is there a press or die to make them?

Do you need tin ones for LiFePO4?



> lyn williams <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > hey jon... 'preciate that link.
> > thanx!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] copper tube into a lug?*

I would buy them, but if you are ever stuck and need to make some from
tubing, you can tin them yourself with a propane torch and and some resin
core solder. You don't need a die to make an emergency part, just a hammer
to flatten one end and a drill for the hole. Use the soft tubing, but if
hard is all you have, anneal it with a torch first by heating red hot and
quenching. I think the soft tubing has a greater wall thickness as well.

Watch out when drilling because copper is very bad about grabbing the bit at
breakthrough.

This could get you out of a pinch, but I would replace the part at your
earliest opportunity if you do this.
-Stephen Chapman



> m gol <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > But is there a press or die to make them?
> >
> ...


----------

